# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Select multiple images

## JB

testing....

Added a new modification that allows multiple images to be selected when using the "insert image"

To select multiple images on MAC:
Hold down the "command key" and then click on the images you want to insert.

----------


## JB

pano-2014-lake-mary-flagstaff-2.jpgpano-2014-powell-b.jpgpano-2014-powell-c.jpgpano-2014-powell-d.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Bless you!

I see it also works on the phone.

Speaking of uploading from the phone, something changed in the last month or so.  Actually, it reverted to the way it was a year or so ago.

In the summer and fall and even into December, when I uploaded a photo from my phone, the little pop-up window would be in the center of the screen and of a pretty good size.  Lately, (and a year ago) the pop up window is tiny, and sometimes it's not even visible on my phone screen.  I have to zoom out of the window I was typing in to see it and it's very, very small.  This problem went away for a while, where the size of the pop window was large and stayed the same size if you zoomed in or out on the background window.

I'm not sure if what I'm saying is understandable at all or just confusing!  Sorry about that.

----------


## andynap

Is this just for iOS?

----------


## JEK

No, works on a Mac, must work the same way on a PC with a CTL key instead of a CMD key.

----------


## KevinS

SBH June 2005 005.jpg


Cap Au Sud Front.jpg

This does not work on a PC using the CTRL key.  The above two images are from two attempts to upload three images.  Only the final image uploaded.

----------


## andynap

> No, works on a Mac, must work the same way on a PC with a CTL key instead of a CMD key.



So you need a keyboard

----------


## JEK

No, works on iOS -- allows multiple selection. I don't follow Kevin's comments -- I see two images, but he said that only the last one loaded.

----------


## andynap

No- I have a keyboard for my iPad. I'll see if it works.

----------


## KevinS

> No, works on iOS -- allows multiple selection. I don't follow Kevin's comments -- I see two images, but he said that only the last one loaded.



I tried it twice.  The first attempt with three images resulted in the first image, the last of the three.  The second attempt with three images resulted in the second image, again the last of the three.

----------


## KevinS

Attachment 35983 Attachment 35984 Attachment 35985

The above three images were loaded using an iPad Pro with the iPad Pro keyboard, which has a Command key.  

Attachment 35986 Attachment 35987 Attachment 35988

The above three images were loaded using an iPad Pro and no keyboard.  I selected three images before clicking on Done.

----------


## JEK

This from my iPhone. No keyboard. 

image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## andynap

I was able to post 2 images from my iPad without the keyboard. The images appeared with a little box which I checked off and 2 photos were produced. They were reversed but it's the first time.

----------


## amyb

Tantalizing market shots, John

----------


## JB

I understand what your saying.

I'll get it back.

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank you for the modification!

----------


## tim

Can you go step by step of this process on a Mac?  Can you pick up photos directly from iPhoto?  I'm a slow learner.

----------


## JEK

No to the iPhoto -- they must be exported to a folder or the desktop. Then select multiple using the command key (hold and click on the ones you want.).

----------


## tim

Thank you.

----------


## bto

Okay, so I think I can do that...easy enough, but when I did a trial run, the pics are too big.  I can't seem to find a post on how to resize them.  If they're on my desktop is there a way to do that (on a macbook pro)?  I suspect I do the resizing in Preview?  I know somewhere on this forum tells me what the sizes should be, but I can't find it!

Thanks in advance.

bev

----------


## JEK

Bev,

Didyou export them from Photo? If so choose a smaller size.  If not, use Preview to downsize.  Usually under 1MB will be OK.

----------


## bto

Ok, thanks, JEK.  I'll work on that and see what happens.  Appreciate the quick reply.

----------

